# Strange IP showed up on device.



## paulfrottawa (Dec 26, 2008)

After trying to configure a lan device and putting in different commands to bring up the device this stange ip appeared from nowhere.


> vr1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
> options=8<VLAN_MTU>
> ether 00:50:ba:20:04:3e
> inet6 fe80::250:baff:fe20:43e%vr1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
> ...


Here is some of my /etc/rc.conf 


> ifconfig_vr0="DHCP"
> ifconfig_vr1= "inet 192.168.103.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
> ipv6_enable="YES"
> ifconfig_xl0="inet 192.168.101.1/24 netmask 255.255.255.0"
> ...



I googled the ip and saw someone posted at majorgeek this 


> OrgName:    Level 3 Communications, Inc.
> OrgID:      LVLT
> Address:    1025 Eldorado Blvd.
> City:       Broomfield
> ...



This same place is the public DNS server I needed to use as back up once. 
4.2.2.1 

_____________________________________________

I'm not big on security yet but if I was would this be alarming? The system OS is two day fresh 7.0-RELEASE-p6


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 26, 2008)

I was able to correct my problem with my lan. I had a space after the = sign

ifconfig_vr1= "inet 192.168.103.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"___________________-
______________________________--

Still I thought this was worth mentioning.


----------

